# Craziest thing you've fed your RBP's?



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Whats the craziest thing you've ever fed your shoal of RBPs or single P. Natt?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I tried stuff like banana, apple, cucumber, wasps, other bugs I caught in the garden - they didn't like any of it....

*_Moved to Feeding & Nutrition_*


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

an arowanna but it wasnt ment to be fed


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a mouse here man, I was talking to this sick f*cker my dad knows and he swears he threw a kitten into the tank with 10 rbp, he is a sick f*cker and I have known him for about 10 years but I have never known him to lie, might be true? I don't wanna find out, that sh*t would make me feel guilty, and I hate cats.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

a $29.9 CND exodon....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thanksgiving day turkey and they liked it they ate left overs with me for days


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

my red bellys have eaten ... finches it was crazy i left it there and when i came back the wings were left and a pair of scaly feet and its skull... they could get to the brain tho... it would have been really cool if they could 
hehe :laugh:

ive lost 4 plecs too taken by my army and a black ghost ell too...


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

My 7" rbp ate dog treats, lol, my mom put some in thinking it was fish food. Funny thing is, I think he liked it


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

adamc07 said:


> My 7" rbp ate dog treats, lol, my mom put some in thinking it was fish food. Funny thing is, I think he liked it


 Thats quite amusin!! How can she confuse dog treats for fish food they are quite big??


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

the other day i went into petco just for some feeders, and i came out with a ten gallon terranium for an anole and a common gecko. the gecko sucks. all he does is stcik to the side of the tank and lick his eyes every once in a while. i have a feeling he might end up as piranha bait sometime soon.
the anole on the other hand is damn cool. he jumps from his rock to try to go chill with the gecko on the wall. only thing is he cant stick as well as the gecko, so most the time he bounces of the wall. its pretty amusing to watch.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

My spilo loves apples and grapes. When he was smaller he had trouble biting into the whole grape, so he'd push it around and go crazy.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Also, I forget who it was but one of the members fed some of his finger to his p's by accident...gotta watch out when your vacuuming the gravel!


----------



## kneegrow (Feb 17, 2004)

A chicken nugget, and some beef jerkey...


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I wanted to feed my mate to my piranhas but he wasnt very enthusiastic about the idea.


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

I know that you shouldn't add frogs from the wild but I did anyways. I caugh about 20 2"-3" frogs and thru them in my tank. This isn't so "crazy" but it is rather sick. I have my tank in my bedroom, and later on that night I was going into my room with my girlfriend when I noticed that almost all of the frogs were gone but there was about 60 arms and legs left over from the frogs sitting in the bottom of my tank.







My girlfriend almost thru-up right there.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

The craziest would have to be a tiny cute black mousy. After that would be a kind-of cute little white mouse, a one-eyed rbp(unintentional), and Thanksgiving turkey(which my piranhas also LOVED)


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

tuna fish...what a [email protected] mess that was


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I fed mine a nice sized chunk of pheasant, This was on thanks giving. It was raw though and uncooked im nto that dumb lol


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

a feeder.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

My p's never get anything crazy, the most crazy thing I've fed however was whole squid


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

u gotta drop in a at least one mouse!!


----------



## pufferman (Feb 26, 2004)

an Arrowana. And it also wasnt meant to be food =(

-Pufferman


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

a lizard, frogs, $25 hairless rats, $22 XXL goldfish and Koi


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

crickets lol


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

A big waterdog ^_^


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

algae wafers... raphael catfish (wasnt supposed to be food!!!!)


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

a 5in clarisa cat fish just two days ago they loved it gone staight away.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

nvm the waterdog. I found a small toad by my pool outside. They loved it. I love caribe so much <3 Way better than the reds.


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

Betta, not very crazy but the fins really grab the p's attention


----------

